# sorbet with no sorbet/ice cream machine??



## htc (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi, I am about to make some water melon sorbet (since I have a ton of melon), and don't have a machine.  I've seen several recipes posted on the net that say you can still make sorbet w/o a machine.  Has anyone done this and if so how does it turn out?  Is there anything I should know before I attempt this?    Thanks


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 23, 2004)

The main thing is to not expect the end result to be as good as machine made sorbet.  

It also requires a lot of attention.  If you wait too long to break up the sorbet, you'll end up with something more like a granita.  

Don't cut back on the sugar a recipe calls for.  Less sugar means you get larger ice crystals.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 23, 2004)

htc, yes if you are up to the work you can make it the end result is not going to be as creamy and crystal free as sorbet but can work.  

Here is what I do.  

I first puree the watermelon in a blender ( I use the seedless kind) with a little bit of sugar.  I sometimes add a little sugar depending on how sweet the watermelon is.  In my house we normally use this as a cool refreshing drink on a hot summer day.  Anyway if you want to convert this into a sorbet.  Place the blended puree into a large airtight platic container.  Place the container in the freezer.  After an hour remove the puree and stir it around and place it again in the freezer after another hour remove and stir it again.  At this point place a saran wrap on the surface of the pulp cover with the lid and then place it in the freezer until done.  

This process will reduce crystal formation.  Remove it when it's almost frozen, leave it out for 15 minutes and then scoop and serve.


----------



## htc (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.  I just put the puree mixture into my freezer.  I hope that it works.  I don't plan on eating the sorbet until tomorrow night, but worse case scenario, I can use whatever comes out for mixed drinks tomorrow night.   

I sure wish I had a sorbet or ice cream machine.  I don't have the storage space or budget for one though.  For someone who loves to cook, I have to be VERY picky with the type of kitchen appliances and stuff I get. :-(


----------



## chefcyn (Sep 27, 2004)

htc said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback.  I just put the puree mixture into my freezer.  I hope that it works.  I don't plan on eating the sorbet until tomorrow night, but worse case scenario, I can use whatever comes out for mixed drinks tomorrow night.
> 
> I sure wish I had a sorbet or ice cream machine.  I don't have the storage space or budget for one though.  For someone who loves to cook, I have to be VERY picky with the type of kitchen appliances and stuff I get. :-(



I have bought several very nice ice cream freezers at thrift shops and yard sales for cheap! The most I ever paid was $12 for a *5 qt *electric one that was really clean and works great!  The others I bought were hand cranks for about $5 and electric ones for $5-8.  I sold a couple on Ebay for twice what I paid, too!  So a couple of my keepers turned out free! As for storage, I keep the one I use the most inside a big pot in the kitchen cabinet, and the others are out in the garage.  As long as the inside of the cannister isn't rusty, they will last for a long time. and with the electric ones, I fill the cannister with cold mixture and turn it on, set the timer and go about my business till it's done.  usually about 20 min for 2 qts of ice cream.


----------



## htc (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi, so the results of my sorbet were not bad.   I found that on the top of the sorbet, there were bigger ice crystals.  The texture of the sorbet overall seemed to me like what juice posicles taste like when they are starting to defrost (like dryer's whole fruit bars).

I ended up making watermelon drinks out of it and it was a big hit with my guests.  Thanks for all your help, I'm going to look around at local thrift shops for a machine.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 27, 2004)

htc said:
			
		

> Hi, so the results of my sorbet were not bad.   I found that on the top of the sorbet, there were bigger ice crystals.  The texture of the sorbet overall seemed to me like what juice posicles taste like when they are starting to defrost (like dryer's whole fruit bars).
> 
> I ended up making watermelon drinks out of it and it was a big hit with my guests.  Thanks for all your help, I'm going to look around at local thrift shops for a machine.



Sounds like you didn't mix it up enough while it was freezing.  The more you mix it during freezing, the smaller the ice crystals will be.  I know of people who use their electric mixer with decent results.  You might have had better results if you had also added more simple syrup to it.  The more sugar in the mix, the "softer" it will be.


----------



## kyles (Sep 28, 2004)

The addition of a couple of stiffly beaten egg whites makes a difference. That's what I do when using the traditional method. I find freezing in a metal container makes a difference. You really need to take it out every hour, give it a beating, then put it back again. Three beatings should do it.

My mum always made sorbet in a freezer, and I actually prefer it this way to my ice cream maker!


----------



## htc (Sep 28, 2004)

I only mixed the sorbet twice (I made the mistake of making it rather late in the evening). 

Hmm, the egg whites sounds like something I wouldn't mind trying.


----------

